# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Zero Uno Zero Robotics, Libby, Montana, USA

## Airicist

Website - zerounozerorobotics.com

youtube.com/ZeroUnoZeroRobotGuy

facebook.com/ZeroUnoZeroRobotics

twitter.com/ZeroUnoZeroRobo

----------


## Airicist

Meet Some Of Zero Uno Zero Robotics' Robots

 Published on May 16, 2014




> Here's a sample of some of the robots we've had the honor and pleasure of salvaging from the junk heap!!

----------


## Airicist

Danny The Robot Guy's ALS Ice Bucket Challenge 

 Published on Sep 1, 2014




> Danny The Robot Guy Takes The ALS Ice Bucket Challenge And Wants You To Do the Same! It's A Great Cause So Get Your Ice Bucket On! This Is Breaking The Ice At A Whole Other Level!

----------


## Airicist

Danny The Robot Guy Goes To Los Angeles! 

Published on Mar 4, 2015




> Danny the Robot Guy is bonding with the robot community in Southern California! Watch as Danny goes back to school . . . ROBOT SCHOOL!

----------


## Airicist

Danny The Robot Guy Picks Up A New Robot Friend In San Francisco! 

Published on Mar 4, 2015




> The California RoboFest continues as Danny The Robot Guy and his Robot Dad head to San Francisco to Pick Up their new Robot Buddy! It's the season of RoboLove in the city by the bay!

----------


## Airicist

Clubbing in LA? Heck yea, ROBOT STYLE!! 

Published on Mar 5, 2015




> Danny continues his Southern California robot adventure and hooks up with the LA Robotics Club . . . well, outta Los Angeles, duh! Who knew the City of Angels has big time ROBOT NIGHT LIFE!!! The robots really do come out at night in LA!!!! Drone on!! . . .

----------


## Airicist

Danny the Robot Guy and Zero Uno Zero bring Robots to Bozeman Montana!

Published on Jul 10, 2015




> Architect's Wife in Bozeman, MT host ZUZ for a Robot Art Showing. There was a great turnout, awesome music, amazing food, super talented artists, a stunning collection of home accents, and of course...... Beer! We had a marvelous time, and for you that missed it.... this video is for you. Want to see more?

----------

